# SWITCHING from GENERAL HYDROPONICS ----> GENERAL ORGANICS



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 12, 2010)

Good Day Folks,
I am going to break down the latest line of General Organics Nutrients. I made the switch about 5 weeks ago, mid-flowering. The plants were *not* shocked by the changeout.

We bought the entire lineup, minus the diamond black, in favor of some straight fulvic acid from the local horticulture store. The cost is about $105.00, per complete vegging/flowering cycle for a 20 gallon reservoir. 

I was and still am slightly concerned about the overall yield, but that is all. The plants have responded well otherwise. I am doubling the required quantity of the Biogrow and BioBloom as recommended for heavy feeding plants. I am also foliar feeding with the Bioweed, about 1 tsp per quart of water. 

A few key details they DONT want you to know...

-The shit reeks, and not in a nice way. Most of the nutrients are made with the excrement from biologically natural processes. By the end of the week the reservoirs smell pretty much like straight sewage. Totally different from the synthetics. 

-As a result, you have to clean and sanitize your rese's every week to make sure to fungus or molds want to get froggy. 

-You HAVE to keep them agitated the whole week as well. Not baby bubbles, and not still. Still waters mold in 4 days. Baby bubbles from an air stone cause reproduction as well. We have to create large bubbles, i just rubber-banded the end of my air pumps tube to a couple of rocks from the yard, works fine. I also just put an extra water pump on its side at the back corner of one of the reservoirs, that seems to be the best if you have the money or extra pumps lying around. 

Thats it though. smelly and slightly more work. 

I trashed a couple of clones that were getting in the way in there... I smelled the roots before they hit the compost heap. They smelled exactly like soil, even though the reservoir water smelled like shit. Those beautiful ladies are looking very very sexy in there. 

Good Luck, Smoke, and Yield reports to come soon...


----------



## MeJuana (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the writeup, scribed for the rest.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 12, 2010)

ill be watching too, i use drain to waste in rockwool [blocks&3'' slabs] so that would eleminate storing nutes in res. i use 2 pumps & an air pump with 2- 12'' airstones 1 pump floods & 1 pump circulates nutes in res.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok so I harvested some Blue Widow the other day, I can already taste a difference in the Organics. There is No chemical aftertaste. The thing about AN and the other synthetic lines, they CAN create the terpenes that are responsible for the wonderful aroma. They CANNOT do it without creating a nasty aftertaste. 

How bad is it? Its all relative, really. If all you have ever tasted is synthetics, you do not know any better. I would be willing to bet though, that every now and then, you get a bag of weed that is extra tasty and extra special... It would be like if all you have ever had was twinkies your whole life, and then one day I appeared in front of you with a scratch made warm chocolate croissant. I have gotten to be quite skilled in tasting additives and preservatives via being a professional chef for ten years. I have done lots of testing and analysis with raw food additives (sodium alginate, agar agar, xanthan gum, etc, etc) There is a huge difference here folks, I have nothing to gain by stating anything other than the truth. 

There is a definite huge difference in the quality and taste of this bud. The yield looks like maybe a 10-15% decrease. It is tough to say though, it could be less. The density in the nugs is all there....


----------



## Rcb (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to add if u remove the bio Marine the general organics turns fully veganic


----------



## UltramegaMJ (Jan 22, 2012)

The BioMarine might be the cause of it. I did a grow in some waterfarms, and although those systems were a little more closed off than a big res, it didn't really smell. I am assuming that BioMarine is made out of rotting fish meat/shit, so that would make sense. The other stuff smelled bad direct from the bottle, but in the water ended up being kind of nutty and not so fragrant. Could be wrong though.


----------



## HitTheVape (Apr 29, 2012)

Just wondering how it's going with the General Hydroponics Organic line... Like it still? How much do you think it decreases the yield, i know before you said about 10 percent. Does it make your plants get to harvest time any quicker or slower? I just started using it and I wanted to know what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## kevmeyer84 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just did a grow with fox farms and was not impressed at all by the taste of my buds. It smelled good and looked great but when I smoked it, it tasted bad like there were a lot of chemicals in it and it was harsh to smoke, it really hit your throat hard and not in a good way. I flushed it for 3 weeks before I harvested but the nasty taste and harshness did not go away. I am relatively new to growing and I have been reading that organics do not require a flush before harvesting...Is this true with G.O. nutrients? I am currently waiting on a G.O. go box I ordered because I wanted to make the switch to organics to see if my plants turn out better and not nasty tasting like they were from the fox farms. Does anyone know of any other organic nutrient line up other than G.O. that is better than G.O.? Also, can anyone explain to me why my plants turned out the way they did from the fox farms nutrients, even after a 3 week flush? I flushed them maybe 4 or 5 times, running 15 gallons of water through each 5 gallon pot each time and fed them only R.O. water during those 3 weeks. Still they came out with a strong chemical like taste, it burned black when smoked and crackled a lot and it actually seemed to have trouble burning. I know they were dried out long enough so that was not an issue. I had them hanging in a dark room with a fan on in the room for air circulation for a week and them transferred them to jars for the curing process for about 2 weeks, so I know they were dry, it even broke up like properly dried weed should. I just don't understand why they tasted so bad and so harsh. Any kind of help would be much appreciated...Thanks All


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 7, 2012)

ive only used GO since ive been growing and i have had nothing but good things to say...


----------

